

Gizmo: Inventors and their strange creations (1977) [video] - hoopism
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaVwqraUKxA

======
hoopism
My family has been watching this movie since as early as I can remember.

If you can't sit through the initial parts the real fun starts around here
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaVwqraUKxA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaVwqraUKxA)).

It's largely a collection of clips from early inventors showing off their
amazingly horrible and amazing creations. You've likely seen many of the clips
individually as they are offered used in other films and commercials.

It's hilarious, insightful and inspirational. Hope others enjoy. Hard to find
(I have the VHS).

------
tzs
I saw this in the '80s. A PBS station in Los Angeles showed it once, and
someone I knew taped it.

He also had another amusing movie taped off of that same PBS station, that is
even harder to find than Gizmo. That is "A Natural History of the Water
Closet: A Documentary Cantata" (1974) [1], apparently created by WITF-TV [2].
That is exactly what the title says. It is a history of the water closet, done
largely in song in the form of a cantata.

It's a shame that these old things are disappearing.

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0404271/?ref_=ttpl_pl_tt](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0404271/?ref_=ttpl_pl_tt)

[2]
[http://trove.nla.gov.au/work/21313634?selectedversion=NBD265...](http://trove.nla.gov.au/work/21313634?selectedversion=NBD2654500)

